# [DVC rental] How much to charge for rental???



## Piscesqueen (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a reservation for [DVC] 2 bed [off-season] that I cannot use and I was thinking about renting it out but I have no idea how much to charge, could you DVC pro's help me out and give me some idea how much I should charge for this reservation? The DVC points for this week is 224, I believe.

I don't know if I posted this in the right place but if I didn't then the moderators can feel free to move it to the right location.

Thank you all ahead of time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 5, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## logan115 (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably a repeat of what Twink sent you, but DVC points are renting for anywhere between $10-$13/pt.  You can't post that reservation for rent on DIS because it's too far out, but you can on MO.  

You may be better off just renting the points as, points, instead of a confirmed reservation.  If you're a DVC owner there's no penalty to cancelling the reservation and just renting the points.  The reason I say that is that it may be a little too far out for renters at this point - DVC owners tend to plan that far in advance (like owners of other systems), but to me it seems like most renters are in the 2-8 month window in terms of planning.

Good luck, happy to answer any other questions you may have,

Chris


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 5, 2010)

Please remember if you booked this unit through an RCI points exchange you cannot rent it out, you would be taking a huge risk in losing your membership as well as the people you rent it out to not having a unit when they arrive.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Not a time people want to rent or use*



Piscesqueen said:


> I have a reservation for BWV 2 bed Dec. 5-12, 2010 that I cannot use and I was thinking about renting it out but I have no idea how much to charge, could you DVC pro's help me out and give me some idea how much I should charge for this reservation? The DVC points for this week is 224, I believe.
> 
> I don't know if I posted this in the right place but if I didn't then the moderators can feel free to move it to the right location.
> 
> Thank you all ahead of time.



That time period is one of the lowest demand times in Orlando. There is a slight tweak up for DVC due to the Christmas decorating but still is a very low overall demand time. Rental rates will not be good.


----------



## klynn (Feb 5, 2010)

You should be able to cancel your reservation and use your DVC points for a different reservation.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2010)

Please be aware that RCI does not allow you to rent exchanges, and advertising on the internet is a good way to get caught.  You can lose you acct., your points, and the exchange.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 5, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> That time period is one of the lowest demand times in Orlando. There is a slight tweak up for DVC due to the Christmas decorating but still is a very low overall demand time. Rental rates will not be good.




Agree that it's a low demand time in general, but it does seem to fill up on the DVC side as owners take advantage of the lower point requirements  in the post-Thanksgiving pre-Christmas period.  The lower points + decorations do make it a bit harder to get DVC reservations (on DVC points) than you may otherwise think. 

Still - if the OP is a DVC owner trying to rent out their reservation made with their points I still think they're better off just renting the points as there is not yet enough demand for this reservation to go quickly.

Chris


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

logan115 said:


> Still - if the OP is a DVC owner trying to rent out their reservation made with their points I still think they're better off just renting the points as there is not yet enough demand for this reservation to go quickly.
> 
> Chris



According to the resorts listed in the OP's profile, I think OP got this DVC as an exchange through RCI and is trying to rent it.  I hope anyone reading this and thinking about renting it knows that by having posted the info in a public area so obviously, OP has made this possible rental available to RCI staff who may read TUG, so beware that the week could get canceled at the last minute.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> According to the resorts listed in the OP's profile, I think OP got this DVC as an exchange through RCI and is trying to rent it.  I hope anyone reading this and thinking about renting it knows that by having posted the info in a public area so obviously, OP has made this possible rental available to RCI staff who may read TUG, so beware that the week could get canceled at the last minute.




Thanks - 

Wasn't sure if the reservation was on DVC points or via exchange which I didn't think you could rent.

Chris


----------



## Piscesqueen (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> According to the resorts listed in the OP's profile, I think OP got this DVC as an exchange through RCI and is trying to rent it.  I hope anyone reading this and thinking about renting it knows that by having posted the info in a public area so obviously, OP has made this possible rental available to RCI staff who may read TUG, so beware that the week could get canceled at the last minute.



I would like to state that I am VERY new to timesharing and am very glad you all have made me aware of the rules and regulations. 

I have no intention of doing ANYTHING against the rules and WILL NOT rent out this reservation!! I was simply unaware of the rules and that was a neglect on my part. 

The moderators can feel free to delete this thread if they please and I'm grateful for all of the information you all have provided. I'm not trying to deceive or manipulate anyone or RCI. 

I did in fact get this reservation through RCI points but after realizing my big mistake in judgement, I will NOT be trying to rent this out. I honestly thought that you were only not allowed to rent out Instant Exchange reservations; I didn't realize regular reservations were also prohibited from rentals.

Amy, I understand that you are trying to simply protect fellow TUGgers $$ but I honestly had no idea this couldn't be done. I'm not the vendictive person you've made me sound like and I just made a mistake. I put the $$ and points into this reservation and I cannot use it...I wasn't trying to manipulate anyone, I was just trying to give someone else the opportunity to use it.

I thank all of you for your advice and help but most importantly, I apologize for my actions. Ignorance is no excuse for breaking rules, and therefore I should have been more educated before posting anything.

Sincerely,
Piscesqueen


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, I never thought to paint you as a vindictive person or anything!  I am very sorry if anything like that came across.  I just wanted to warn both you and potential responders that RCI is always watching these boards so watch what you post on the public sections of the BBS.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2010)

Picesqueen - no worries - we get this question all the time.

Just so you know neither RCI nor II allow you to rent out any kind of exchange or getaway and the penalties are harsh if you get caught.

We were not critisizing you, we just don't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> Hey, I never thought to paint you as a vindictive person or anything!  I am very sorry if anything like that came across.  I just wanted to warn both you and potential responders that RCI is always watching these boards so watch what you post on the public sections of the BBS.



I'm sorry Amy; I'm just more mad at myself than anything.

I don't want TUGgers to think ill of me because of my lack of knowledge with timeshare rentals. TUG has given me so much advice and help that I don't want anyone to think I'm some evil $$ hungry person out to manipulate.

I received so much valuable information from this website and I'd like to continue to comfortably communicate with all of you in the future. Please don't judge me by my OP because thanks to all of you, I've learned from my mistake.

I hope RCI doesn't delete my account considering I havent even been with them for a month yet, LOL. The only reason I even got stuck with the DVC is because as soon as I made the ressie I was so happy about it that I went screaming hooray to my husband...then he told me that he had already booked our vacation; so, we got stuck with 2 ressies for Disney for the same time. I acted to quickly with the post and should have looked into it first.

Thanks again!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Feb 5, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> The only reason I even got stuck with the DVC is because as soon as I made the ressie I was so happy about it that I went screaming hooray to my husband...then he told me that he had already booked our vacation; so, we got stuck with 2 ressies for Disney for the same time. I acted to quickly with the post and should have looked into it first.



On this note....

Can any of you help me with advice on what I can do with this reservation that is 100% legal and within guidelines?

I'd appreciate any advice you all are willing to give; you've all never steered me wrong before.

Thanks.


----------



## klynn (Feb 5, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> On this note....
> 
> Can any of you help me with advice on what I can do with this reservation that is 100% legal and within guidelines?
> 
> ...


 
Can't you just cancel the exchange and get your points back to use for a different exchange?


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> The only reason I even got stuck with the DVC is because as soon as I made the ressie I was so happy about it that I went screaming hooray to my husband...then he told me that he had already booked our vacation; so, we got stuck with 2 ressies for Disney for the same time. I acted to quickly with the post and should have looked into it first.


OMG you have a husband who books vacations!!    That is a gem.  DH never even shops for airfare for his _own_ business trips.  So he can't cancel the booking without losing some fee as well?  Maybe invite your inlaws :ignore: or other relatives/friends to join you on this trip if you have two units onsite.


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

klynn said:


> Can't you just cancel the exchange and get your points back to use for a different exchange?



I know you can do that with the RCI weeks so I assume you can do that with Points as well; you'll just lose the exchange fee.


----------



## klynn (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> I know you can do that with the RCI weeks so I assume you can do that with Points as well; you'll just lose the exchange fee.


 
Yes, you lose the exchange fee.  As long as OP is at least 120 days from her reservation, she should be 100% of her points back.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2010)

Picesqueen - I am going to send you a pm with some info.


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2010)

*can DH cancel his reservation?*

anything booked with WDW can still be canceled at this point.  Or, you can cancel and get your points back and just lose your RCI fee.  But, why couldn't DH cancel the other WDW reservation?  a 2BR at BWV thru RCI is a pretty good deal, IMHO.


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 6, 2010)

elaine said:


> anything booked with WDW can still be canceled at this point.  Or, you can cancel and get your points back and just lose your RCI fee.  But, why couldn't DH cancel the other WDW reservation?  a 2BR at BWV thru RCI is a pretty good deal, IMHO.



Pretty good deal is an understatement!  This is a terrific deal!  I agree with Elaine - I would look into canceling Hubby's reservation instead of this one.  I cannot believe that he got a better deal than this!! 

Also, Boardwalk and Beach Club are tops on my list of where to stay in DVC. You can't beat the location and the short walk to Epcot and boat ride to Hollywood Studios.  The only thing that would be better is Bay Lake Towers!

Of course, the Contemporary, Polynesian, or Grand Floridian would trump the BW and BC for location, but the cost for these three is sooooo much more than I would pay.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your great advice. 

I actually lucked out because I asked family if they also wanted to go and my cousin and his family of 6 are going to take the reservation. :whoopie: 

It will be so awesome because we can do grand gatherings together! I'm very excited, this will be our first vacation with extended family members.  

Now there will be a total of 15 of us going because one of my best friends is also going with her daughter and my husbands best friend is joining us too.  We are all going at the same time and it's gonna be great. 

Thanks again for all of your help; you've been priceless once again!


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2010)

*glad it worked out and that's a gerat trade!*

you got a great trade! I am glad that you/family will be able to use it! have fun! It is a great place for special family trips! Elaine


----------

